# Sales and Service Counters vs/ Checkout Aisles



## Glennman CBO (May 27, 2010)

2006 IBC, 2003 ANSI 117.1.

Comparing a small B occupancy restaurant with a merchantile convenience store. They are next to each other and owned by the same people. Neither accepts checks.

The B restaurant has what I would call a "sales and service counter" due to the nature of the business (order at the front, eat at the table, no waiter or waitress involved).

The convenience store has what I would call a sales and service counter where one checks out items for purchase, pays with a credit card or cash.

Their counters are 38" high. After researching the issue in the ANSI, there is a "checkout aisle" that permits a "counter" height of 38" (remember, no check writing). Now the owner wants to apply the so called checkout aisle to both his counters and say they are compliant. We can see applying that to the convenience store counter, but not the restaurant. The arguements in the office is that they can both be considered checkout aisle counters due to the nature of the transactions.

Of course that leads to the question "when does an actual sales and service counter even exist?" Would it be such in, say, an auto parts store, or a hotel, but not in a restaurant where one orders food over the counter?

Has anyone out there been faced with this? Or, is it just me?


----------



## mark handler (May 27, 2010)

38" is to high to sign credit card slips

I know you did not mention the ADA, but It is not permitted per them

ADAAG

Sales and Service Counters, Teller Windows, Information Counters.

(1) In areas used for transactions where counters have cash registers and are provided for sales or distribution of goods or services to the public, at least one of each type shall have a portion of the counter which is at least 36 in (915mm) in length with a maximum height of 36 in (915 mm) above the finish floor. It shall be on an accessible route complying with 4.3. Such counters shall include, but are not limited to, counters in retail stores, and distribution centers. The accessible counters must be dispersed throughout the building or facility. In alterations where it is technically infeasible to provide an accessible counter, an auxiliary counter meeting these requirements may be provided.

(2) In areas used for transactions that may not have a cash register but at which goods or services are sold or distributed including, but not limited to, ticketing counters, teller stations, registration counters in transient lodging facilities, information counters, box office counters and library check-out areas, either:

(i) a portion of the main counter which is a minimum of 36 in (915 mm) in length shall be provided with a maximum height of 36 in (915 mm); or

(ii) an auxiliary counter with a maximum height of 36 in (915 mm) in close proximity to the main counter shall be provided; or

(iii) equivalent facilitation shall be provided (e.g., at a hotel registration counter, equivalent facilitation might consist of: (1) provision of a folding shelf attached to the main counter on which an individual with a disability can write, and (2) use of the space on the side of the counter or at the concierge desk, for handing materials back and forth).

All accessible sales and service counters shall be on an accessible route complying with 4.3.

http://www.access-board.gov/adaag/html/adaag.htm


----------



## Glennman CBO (May 28, 2010)

Wouldn't a person need to sign a credit card receipt at a checkout aisle counter that can be 38" high?


----------



## mark handler (May 28, 2010)

mark handler said:
			
		

> 38" is to high to sign credit card slipshttp://www.access-board.gov/adaag/html/adaag.htm


I think that is why I said this


----------



## Glennman CBO (May 28, 2010)

Mark,

My point is that the ANSI states that it must be 34" high for writing checks, not for signing credid card receipts. There is no mention in the ANSI of signing receipts.

I'm splitting hairs only because that is what the contractors and owners do (and sometimes my co-horts). If I was the BO, I would simply say "lower it".


----------



## fatboy (May 28, 2010)

After reading that section in ANSI I came away with the same angst. Why does it specify "check writing surfaces"? Need to drop the "check" and just leave it "writing surfaces".

But I agree, just say "lower it".


----------



## Glennman CBO (May 28, 2010)

Correct, it should say "writing surfaces" if that is the intent.


----------



## peach (May 29, 2010)

who writes checks anymore?

Point is obstructed reach (which is why commercial restrooms sinks are limited to 34").  That is addressed in ANSI A117


----------



## RJJ (May 29, 2010)

I still write check! The issue of 34" and 36" is somewhat confused. It should be 34" for all. JMHO


----------



## peach (May 29, 2010)

I agree, RJJ.. let's go talk to DOJ.


----------

